# Thank you comrades!!



## beersalt (Feb 4, 2017)

Everyone out there tonight hitting the streets fight this fascist thank you!! I'll be out there with you tomorrow night!


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2017)

? Where are you? What protest are you in?


----------



## beersalt (Feb 5, 2017)

Berkley


----------



## landpirate (Feb 5, 2017)

Moved to politics and anarchism


----------



## beersalt (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 15, 2017)

How was Berkley?


----------

